# Hello from Germany



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi 
welcome to the forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!

I know a girl from Germany. She spent a year at our high school, and we became close friends. She lived with a family that was all about horses, and she learned to ride western, which was awesome. She even taught me some Germany words. She moved from Hanover to Munich (tell me if that's right).

Anyway, I thought it was cool.
See you around the forum!


----------

